# Send Sms=Get Recharge



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi guys now am going to tell you about an awesome service where you will get recharge for sending free sms.Now save money on sms packs as well as recharge.Join here to start now

............ no referral link is allowed ...........


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ A new kind of scam, send free sms and the site sends ads attached to it, these are not blocked by DND service


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2012)

^u havent tried it and u saying this..it doesnt send ads try it...
.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^u havent tried it and u saying this..it doesnt send ads try it...
> .


Why should anyone pay you for sending sms? There has to be a catch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

It might sell phones nos. to AD agencies too. anyways too good to be true(or good for long run)


----------



## theserpent (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahh these stuff are always scams and why are they showing the names of people who have recharged??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 21, 2012)

thx for the info


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ahh these stuff are always scams and why are they showing the names of people who have recharged??



Bro this is a new site it needs promotion so thats why its giving recharge for sending sms.It would not do in future so get recharge asap


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

What is the site about?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> What is the site about?



why dont u join it?u will like it i m sure and see urself how good is this ..


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> why dont u join it?u will like it i m sure and see urself how good is this ..


Before I join(using your referral link) I need to know what this is all about, no one gives money away for free.


----------

